# Kleine Bugs im Charplaner



## Kerndon (19. März 2008)

Klasse Sache der Charplanner!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zwei kleine Bugs sind mir gerade aufgefallen:
- Die +5% auf alle Widerstandsarten für Blutelfen werden nicht angezeigt (das betrifft auch die normalen Charakterprofile)
- Meine Blutelfen-Paladina kann angeblich das Medaillon der Horde nicht tragen


----------



## Naulabates (19. März 2008)

Find den Charplaner auch geil, jedoch vermisse ich die Anzeige der Kritischen Trefferwertung, bzw hab nur eine gefunde, die mir sagt ich hätte ne Kritchance von 4,6% in Katzenform  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

